# 9" blank drilling 1/2" hole



## Chris S. (Oct 4, 2015)

Well, working on making some riding crops for someone to give as gifts. Hard part is they need to be 9" long and need a 1/2" hole through the middle. First one worked great. Second one the drill bit walked when starting the hole so off center now. May have to abandon and redo that blank, once turned I will know for sure. Drilled as far a could with drill press then finished with hand drill. Thought you would find pics entertaining. Blanks now soaking in minwax wood hardener for next 24 hours to get as much penetration as possible in preparation for turning.

Oh, since know someone will ask, think it is a myrtle burl. Last pic is some extra I cut up and wet to see what looks like.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 4, 2015)

That's some purdy wood and I'd hate to waste any of it, but.....

Start with bigger pieces, drill through then stick a dowel through there and run it through your table or band saw parallel to the dowel. And then send your off cuts to me...


----------



## Sprung (Oct 4, 2015)

Nice! Will be looking forward to seeing how they turn out.

Also, are you sure that's Myrtle Burl? Looks like Thuya Burl to me. Did it smell like an old pencil sharpener and shavings while drilling it?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 4, 2015)

Thinks for idea on cutting. Not sure about what it is, supplier wasn't sure exactly. I would say yes did smell like old pencils being sharpened. I am quite looking forward to finished product too. Extra going to make some nice knife scales and pen blanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 4, 2015)

Chris S. said:


> I would say yes did smell like old pencils being sharpened.



Yup, that's Thuya Burl - it has a rather distinct smell. One of my favorite woods to work with!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 4, 2015)

Chris - That is Thuya Burl like Matt said. Your price for that crop needs to reflect accordingly. Its not a cheap wood. It is also a naturally very oily wood so you will get marginal results from the wood hardener, The oils will just reject it. It is a *VERY* soft wood that doesn't stabilize well. It is softer than pine. It is beautiful though and uno matter what you make of it will be gorgeous.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 4, 2015)

thanks for heads up about wood. Looks like I came out ahead as supplier had on shelf of random cutoffs for cheap. Was to beautiful to pass up even though had no idea what was going to use it for. I think I am going to get 2 crops, 1 knife, and about 4-6 pens out of it and if real good with my cutting maybe a second knife.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 4, 2015)

Try starting with a blank a bit oversized, drill the hole, then turn the blank beteween centers...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 4, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Try starting with a blank a bit oversized, drill the hole, then turn the blank beteween centers...


Barry - That avatar is SOOOOoooo much better

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## winters98 (Oct 5, 2015)

That wood looks defective . Send it to me and I'll dispose of it for you.... lol looks very nice. I like the blank holder as well


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 5, 2015)

We all thank you for sacrificing yourself and disposing of all defective wood for us. You are a true humanitarian.


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm much closer, just drop it off on my desk and I'll take care of it for you!


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 5, 2015)

I am not feeding you addiction you addict!!!


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 5, 2015)

Guilty as charged! I will collect every piece I can even if I don't have a purpose yet.


----------



## kweinert (Oct 6, 2015)

Have you thought about drilling it on the lathe? Would that work for you?


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 6, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Barry - That avatar is SOOOOoooo much better


I guess your not a Garth Algar fan


----------



## winters98 (Oct 10, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Tony (Oct 10, 2015)

Chris, what has worked for me is start with a smaller bit, drill that out, then go to the 1/2" one. Tony


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 10, 2015)

thanks tony thats what I ddi with the third one and worked pretty good. Appreciate the tip


----------

